# Strobes help



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Do y'all have any reccomend actions on strobes 


Not to exspensive but I want built in control box an waterproof...

Don't want surface mount lookin for bracket mount wit built in flashers

Let me kno somethin


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Any suggestions tips hints anythang


----------



## Burninmoney (May 9, 2012)

ebay

i bought mine there cant remeber what brand but they were bracket

o yea they bein waterproof so far and they were like 40 shipped and i 6 different strobes

its the kind you can buy from like a discounte audio place


----------

